

Why doing a PhD is often a waste of time - siculars
http://www.economist.com/node/17723223

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Extensive discussion from 3 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2019665>

More extensive discussion from an alternative point-of-view submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2020128>

Yet more discussion from an article/submission about what it's really like to
do a Ph.D.:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1588727>

